# Searching my type Ixxx :D I think -.-



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Very confused, used to always test infp which is a lot like me but also a lot NOT like me, then read intp and enneagram type 5 which clicked a LOT more.Read up on cognitive functions, inferior function behaviour, did 2 cognitive function tests which both say something like 
Te (Extroverted Thinking) (75%)
Ti (Introverted Thinking) (95%)
Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (45%)
Ni (Introverted Intuition) (70%)
Se (Extroverted Sensing) (40%)
Si (Introverted Sensing) (85%)
Fe (Extroverted Feeling) (60%)
Fi (Introverted Feeling) (50%)

and

extraverted Sensing (Se)*	********************(18.8)
introverted Sensing (Si)*	********************************(30.9)
extraverted Intuiting (Ne)*	***********************(21.6)
introverted Intuiting (Ni)*	************************(22.7)
extraverted Thinking (Te)*	***********************************************(45)
introverted Thinking (Ti)*	************************************************(46.9)
extraverted Feeling (Fe)*	************************(22.6)
introverted Feeling (Fi)*	*********************************(31.5)

more confused than ever and going around in circles

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*
I am 28,female, in a stable relationship since 10yrs (soon to get married),have 2 kids,same workplace since 5 years, don't go out that much but if i do and feel like it I can party hardy (think aftering well into the afternoon next day)
*
1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
/formosating/15918012173/in/explore-2015-02-15
I think the image makes me curious.Also tranquil and i find it aesthetically pleasing but it makes me wonder, what is after that mountain.What is under the water surface.How far up are these clouds.How cold would it have to be before you would get the foggy lake syndrome.Is the sun coming up or going down..Stuff like that.
*
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
Thoughts: frustration quickly followed by motivation.I will not let this mishap detain me.There must be something i can do/think of/figure out, or maybe one of the others.
Outward reactions.Again, first frustration.Then it depends a bit on the others, if there are whiny panicky types try and get them to think/act productively (if it doesn't work try to ignore for a sec). Then with willing people figure out a solution.If no solution possible, make the best of it.Crank up the music, have a drink,dance outside..
*
3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*
How do i feel,hmm, what kind of an afterparty is it.A partyparty, or 1/20th or 1/200th of the amount of people there were before.If in a setting with max 20 people (of which at least 2 or 3 are familiar) I'm inclined to say yes.In total honesty that would certainly involve some drinks for me (not drunkdrunk drinks but at least 2 drinks or some drugs maybe).If no drinks then also ok but a smaller group like 6 people or so.Although if completely sober it is possible I'm too exerted from being about with many people (concert not my friends) that I just want to go home.Or go to afterparty and bring my book 
*
4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

Normally always debate,internally and externally.But here depending on how tired I am.And if it's something i strongly feel about or something illogical/incorrect they are saying.Something that pushes my buttons emotionally is sometimes just "not worth it".I let it slide internally, go will I debate about this..hmm..meh too tired/don't want to.Doesn't make me less touched by the subject though.But if factual data is concerned, or a theory, or something i just KNOW to be correct or incorrect, or everything about technology ^^ ..I can't let it slide.Sometimes i try because i don't have the energy (i feel) but it just festers in me, and maybe i start about it 5 minutes later when the conversation already shifted to something else entirely.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits? 
*
It depends on if reacting is a danger to my safety or not.I'm more the muttering inwards type but if the infraction is strong enough i will react /intervene.
*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*
Justice,Honesty,loyalty,compassion,genuine interest in things that matter(not a value maybe but had to be said). For me Honesty and loyalty are very intertwined, i prefer hearing something i don't like than hearing untruth.And justice, there is NOTHING , nothing in the world that can *make me lose my sh*t* more than feeling unjustly treated.Being accused of something i supposedly did or didn't do, or something i said.Normally I can keep it inside but then the anger and frustration just OOZES out of me.Compassion because I always try to look at all the sides of the story.Not as objective as I sometimes hope/try to be but i try to see the..good/logical (I'm not sure which one, sometimes i think i look for the good in people but feel afterwards that maybe I just look for the behaviour i can logically explain to myself, because else i think i would demolish people internally for their flaws (which does not mean I think I'm perfect, I'm just..like that)). How can they change?Hmm, can they really?I'm not sure about that
*
7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
a)I need to understand things or I cannot retain knowledge, or even relate to things/people/...And to understand I mostly compare something to "if it were a pc would this be...." or " If i would need to program this..." .People find this very weird and confusing.
b)I always do the wrong thing socially.I talk too much or too little, I am too interested or not interested enough.I try substances or behaviour strategies (being the music person,the observer,the fetcher ..) to cope with this.
*
8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
In my job when troubleshooting tech issues, or in life when troubleshooting tech or pragmatic issues.
Troubleshooting in general, or like when my bf was about to propose.I knew already because I noticed gold out of place, him being in the city when he wasn't supposed to be, ..but without any concrete proof or something.Just, deduction? Or those are not hunches..sorry :s
*
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Looking up stuff, info, delving into something new.Say I want to buy a phone, i breathe phone specs,mechanics,reviews for weeks  .Gaming,reading, walking around listening to music as if my life is a documentary and imagine the voice in my head

Draining?Small talk, reaching no conclusion when talking,very crowded trains,stupid questions,stupid people, being in a situation where loud sudden noises can occur, balloons and thunder, I hate it, I LOVE bass music but hate bangs,every bang shreds away a piece of my energy. Talking when I want to be not talking (lunch break, a book -> reading leave me alone)
*
10. What do you repress about your outward behaviour or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
Constant factual correction, although I rarely succeed.And the hoops I make in my mind, the "imagine if..." abstract and surreal ideas in my head because i often get weirdly looked at.I tend to be very hyper if it's about a subject i find interesting (read, politics,history,tech,science,even religion) because there are SO many thoughts and ideas i want to share ,in my head they make sense but it's word vomit when it comes out -.-




OK, i read somewhere on the forum that writing style is also quite typical so I tried to reply as honest and unedited as possible.I realize that i probably forgot pieces of questions when i derail so often, sorry.Hope i answered in a useful manner.And sorry for the spelling errors, not my native tongue so voila, i have an excuse ^^

edit:spelling errors


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi @dwelfusius,

I've seen Ti and Ne in your answers. I think that you are INTP. What do you think about it? What makes you think that you are INFP?


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

because of the feelz!

Actually yeah kind of, how I feel about something weighs heavily in my decision making, I also have very strong emotions, and empathy . Which doesn't seem to fit most of the INTP profiling I read (maybe I'm just reading a bunch of stereotypes).Sometimes I feel like I'm a T on the outside but an F on the inside.But whether I choose logic to corroborate my feels decision or my feels to corroborate my logic I don't know.I also think I care to much about what happens to me/around me, but then I shut it down because I feel so much I'm overwhelmed.Is that my dominant Fi or my inferior Fe -.- I have no problems consoling friends but is that because I feel what they need or because I have a thing in my head that says, if I were this person what would console me,what is the appropriate thing to say,.. I will for example not just say it'll all be ok if i don't know that, but will more likely say what I consider to be truths like, no matter what the outcome I am here for you -OR- if push comes to shove we will find a way of solving/handling this..or say nothing


Also a thing i read about inferior function of infp's, they can become extremely zen in their logic at that moment, for example the women that in a fit of anger starts listing very cool an chronologically every aspect of the things leading up to a specific argument, like a lawyer.I am so like that!! Like , exactly like that. But is that inferior function lashing out or is it me reverting to my dominant state AFTER my Fe emotionally drove me to that point where I had to internally decide,do or die, or you break down and feel miserable, or you cope the way you can, through logic.If i only explain it hard enough, good enough, he will understand why we are having this fight.. Something like that.


I'm over analyzing i think -.- It's in my nature


----------



## Pleeb (Jan 13, 2015)

hey bruv. i'm gonna *go through your questionnaire like this.*



dwelfusius said:


> Very confused, used to always test infp which is a lot like me but also a lot NOT like me, then read intp and enneagram type 5 which clicked a LOT more.Read up on cognitive functions, inferior function behaviour, did 2 cognitive function tests which both say something like
> Te (Extroverted Thinking) (75%)
> Ti (Introverted Thinking) (95%)
> Ne (Extroverted Intuition) (45%)
> ...




You're INTP, but again, if i missed something important (cause I gotta go now lol), just ask.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

(new post cuz.. too lengthy posts -.-) HELP,I am binging personality typing and I need an answer..I mean..It's very hard to stop without an answer.I am loosing sleep over this.aargh

so i just did this (fun, so much new words  www socionics com test which says INTp but cognitive functions are an INTJ

_Summary
Normal mode	Reversed mode	Combined mode
INTp INTp INTp 
This summarises your type as:

INTp a.k.a. Intuitive-Logical Intratim "The Observer".

Assuming you have fully understood and were following the suggested guidelines to operate the test, this result may indeed indicate your type. However, it is your own responsibility to verify the accuracy of this result.

Extended summary
By preference	By function	MBTI® Type Dynamics
INTp Ni,Te,Fi,Se _
.I suspect P does not mean the same there as in mbti? INT seems to be a pretty consistent one though.But that J.. I don't know.I CAN be like that when in Project mode with a capital P but normally am very P like this example "How Judgers and Perceivers Approach Goals" on youtube. I am also NON decisive,i cannot decide ever -.- however I yearn conclusion.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Pleeb said:


> hey bruv. i'm gonna *go through your questionnaire like this.*
> 
> _there,I fixed it _
> 
> ...


Goh tbh i find the analyzing very interesting, I would love to read what functions you /anybody else assign to my other replies (mainly 7 and 10).


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Intp.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

*more..questions..text..phew*

-If I am wrong, please do not hesitate to correct me-

I read a lot about the INTP, and a LOT of it clicks very hard.But there are some things that I just can't fathom.I know it is not always meant to be absolute, but they seem so..blatant.. I find it very hard to ignore them.

Question 1) is it possible/likely that I sometimes go totally J (my fiancé is a P too, and I'm thinking that I sometimes go fullblown J because then I become this person that makes schedules,bullet points,excel spreadsheets and stuff whilst normally I never do that, because with 2 P's and 2 kids you get nothing done otherwise)

Question 2) I read the difference between and INTP and ISTP and one of the things that pops out (to me) is the need for practical/pragmatic use of the research/theory/something.. And also the drop in, optimize,troubleshoot,drop out thing.
I'm an IT support person, luckily I have the freedom to kind of do what I want which is why I'm a 1st line Service Desk agent that may fix things on the RDP server (for the non techies, not that common more a 2nd-3rd line thing).I love the use of theorizing and multiple ideas at once to holistically approach an issue, but then I just want to go and fix it.I want to fix it myself,not pass it through once the wide thinking is done, I want to sift through the tiny details as well.I am also a really good customer support, I can explain a lot to _"users"_ using analogies and comparissons, and am always friendly,happy,helpfull, like, really good, almost bubbly. Which doesn't seem to fit istp :s
These other things are all very much attributed to the istp profile.Unless ofcourse they mainly mean fixing..stuff stuff.If I buy/design a playground, I will help build it.But build a wall?Bleh

Are these just stereotypes?Or are they stereotypes for a reason?I know that my scores don't match up with ISTP but some of these things... If i go on a research binge, it is _almost_ *always* with a goal.I want this, I want to go there, i want to do this...ergo = RESEARCH. I have the random, what is lettuce actually, let's wikipedia it *(and then open 17 other wiki tabs )* but less than researching with a goal.But otherwise I am NOT into sports, they are boring as F*. The only thing i like is swimming (sort of), accrobranche (adventure treeclimbing),walking,.. but fitness or so bleh! But I eat healthy, i make my own bread, lots of veggies,healthy snacks (sometimes ^^),cook.. if I don't forget.


This is the comparison I was talking about, the things that I feel strongly apply to me are in bold.How can I know which functions are responsible for which behavior/thinking so I can..fit myself in them -.-

Compatibility*

The ISTP moves seamlessly from quiet bystander to being at the heart of solving problems then back again. They get an incredible buzz from difficult situations using their incredible store of knowledge, grasp of facts and practical nature to jump in and fix things but when it’s over, will get bored and withdraw once again to the sidelines, waiting for the next problem to arise.*

*The INTP is deep, private, difficult to know and extremely independent. They focus on things that interest them most putting off completing tasks until the last minute as the routine bores them. INTPs love logic and an indicator of being an INTP is obsession with logical correctness. An INTP will struggle with emotion, great at reading situations but less good at reading people.*


Being around them
*
ISTPs tend to be either full on or full off. They can be passive bystanders until something grabs their interest or a practical problem needs fixing and then they take over, fix it, and withdraw loving the buzz.*

*The INTP is very independent, deep and private yet can at times seem totally outspoken because of their directness of communication and economy of words speaking only when there is something to say*.
Dealing with emotions

*Although friendly the ISTP is more practical and factual and so may not understand emotions. They tend to break things down to constituent parts and do not like anything they see as irrational.

INTPs find emotion difficult as they are at heart logical, analytical and objective with no time for anything they see as 'fanciful.' They will not be motivated by someone saying, 'please,' or by emotional pleading.
Openness and sharing feelings*

The ISTP is quite closed to emotional issues. *It does not make them uncaring but sharing feelings* or intuiting how others are feeling *doesn’t really compute* with their scientific nature.
*
The INTP will find it difficult to share their feelings, although they will be blunt and outspoken regarding their thoughts. In moments of single-minded concentration, the INTP will appear aloof and detached*.
Drivers and values

At their heart ISTPs are thrill seekers and will love to be where the action is. However once they have jumped* in and experienced they will tend to go back to being passive and quiet - jumped being more like peeked here*.

Sceptical and difficult to know the INTP is wary of close emotional involvement as emotions tends to be slightly outside their own life-space and* if someone gets too close too soon they close down.*


Initial response to conflict situations
*
ISTPs love difficult situations and they will see conflict as something, like everything else, to be fixed then move on*. They do not seek conflict but are impervious to their environment so it goes with the territory.
*
Rational argument, logic and intellectual theory are the routes to the ‘heart’ of the INTP who will have no problem taking the hard decision, as long as it is the 'right' decision, one based on logic and evidence.*
Issues they'll fight on

Intensely practical the ISTP will only *want to get the problem solved or the issue addressed, practically and as quickly* as possible. *Personal feelings matter only insofar as they relate to what needs to be done*.

INTPs are relatively easy-going until something violates a principle. Then they can become outspoken, inflexible and unreasonable, *switching from reserved to actually enjoying the heated drama.*
Conflict style / communication

The ISTP tends to be economic with words and a* little terse* in their communications. This is not rudeness *just a desire to get everything resolved *and so they will have no problem getting to the point.

Blunt and to the point, the INTP will rarely let emotions get in the way and *will use logic and data to make their point. Those who are more emotional may find them at such times a little cold and harsh*.
How they feel after

As ISTP’s are factual and living for the moment, any conflict will just be a small part of *getting the problem fixed (which energises them) and then if it becomes chitchat their energies will deplete. *They need action.

As they are more deep and private the* INTP will happily debate, using all their intellectual and logical abilities, before withdrawing back to their own world*, not hard feelings, no feelings at all, it was a chat.


Contribution to the team
*
The ISTP will bring their vast store of knowledge and experience to bear on the team, showing great determination but their low boredom threshold means once they have sorted the problem they withdraw.
**
Although quiet the INTP will come to the fore at analysing problems and evaluating ideas using their superb judgement and serious, unemotional nature* to ensure the team makes balanced decisions.
Leading
*
ISTPs are great in a crisis as they love the whole buzz and action of problems and difficulties*. They are less good when the going is not tough and not so good at the more sensitive side of leading people.

INTPs need those around them to be proactive and not keep coming to them with questions.* They like arguments and actions to be well thought through and will excel at ensuring this is the case*.
Being managed

ISTPs are extremely independent and will* like the freedom to work in short bursts of energy on difficult* action oriented practical *problems that hold their interest*. Routine and steady detail will bore them and they need their space.

The INTP will not fit snugly into a typical structure. *They value independence, of thought and action and they need their space: to think, to be free from other people to work in short bursts of energy*.
Attention to detail / focus

*Because of their full on or full off nature, ISTPs will either be right at the heart of the detail, surprising others with their vast store of knowledge and data, or if it is boring they will go back to their space.*

ISTPs are essentially practical, *preferring the concrete and factual to anything they perceive as woolly or impractical. But when they focus on a problem they can be forensic*, coming up with practical solutions.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

The MBTI descriptions are very broad/stereotypical, yes. Try reading these 2. ISTP. INTP. Ti-Se in combination can look like proactive Te.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> The MBTI descriptions are very broad/stereotypical, yes. Try reading these 2. Ti-Se in combination can look like proactive Te.


hey, thank you so much, the intp - LLI description you placed here is a LOT more me then the other one.And thanks for taking the time reading through my word soup -.- a lot of word soup ^^ according to the socionics i should be ILI actually instead of LLI (1 social role= computer geek) .I need efficiency but in stuff like programs and so.This is so me  Thank you.Is ILI also INTP?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

dwelfusius said:


> hey, thank you so much, the intp - LLI description you placed here is a LOT more me then the other one.And thanks for taking the time reading through my word soup -.- a lot of word soup ^^ according to the socionics i should be ILI actually instead of LLI (1 social role= computer geek) .I need efficiency but in stuff like programs and so.This is so me  Thank you.Is ILI also INTP?


MBTI INTP = socionics INTj LII = Ti Ne Si Fe
MBTI INTJ = socionics INTp ILI = Ni Te Fi Se

it's a different interpretation of J vs P in _introverts_ only


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Just read the whole thing,and many things fit,but just a bit too rigid.so I am mostly lii = intp. Thank you very much for your help !

-btw, is your avatar from shadowrun?-


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

dwelfusius said:


> -btw, is your avatar from shadowrun?-


Nope, I think it's some OC. At least that what google image search suggests.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

xNFP.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

emberfly said:


> xNFP.


wow you cought me by surprise there.May I ask why you would say F over T? I mean what jumps out for you, since you are the first one saying F.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

hmm..still curious why you said that but since no reply i cannot factor it in..
meh..

Seem to have settled on INTP (for now), I do feel quite at home on the forum there xD.Apparently INTP/INFJ is a common mistyping, which have also researched but there are a lot of things that click, but not as much as with INTP.

An INTP Profile
for people stumbling here  i found this link very interesting


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

*necroing my own thread..yeey!*

Sorry guys 

The more I read about Ne and Ti the more I'm becoming confused as to which one I'm using the most.

For giggles I did another function test (yesyes not super reliable I know) but this time reading up on good ways to try and avoid bias wile testing.And if i cought myself doing it skip question and go back later when I lost my train of thought.
















bit confused by second one though, if TI is highest why propose ENTP?

Does anybody have a questionaire or can help me in defining whether I prefer using Ne over Ti? They feel so..symbiotic sometimes I'm finding it very confusing.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Your questionnaire has inherent softness to it. Gives NFP impression. Honestly, if the thread gets conflicting answers I'd try for making new one and taking other questionnaire. We have 4 different ones now if I'm right.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

Oeh I didn't know, thanks a lot


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

I made a new thread as well as per your suggestion, but since you kind of helped me understand some of the things before i was wondering if you as an ENTP recognize yourself in this video of me..or maybe completely not.if you want /have the time/..whatevs


----------

